# Shepton Show Sept rally



## lins

hi, all we have now decided to swing in to shepton on way to portsmouth,my question is how long do the firworks go on?Reason our dog is terrifide of them we could leave before they start but seems a shame to miss the sat night.lady at stonelesiue thinks it only 15mins.We cant give him a sedative as he has heart murmer.Would be ok for short time if we stay with him.thanks all.lins :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Lin

Fireworks only last about 15 to 20 mins and our camping area is not near to where they set them of, both my dogs don't like fireworks either I sit in the van with them and put the radio on full blast.

Jacquie


----------



## lins

*shepton*

thanks for that,think he will be ok then seemed a shame to pull off sat.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder that booking for this show closes on 21st August 2009 so if you are intending camping with us there then get booked in with Stone Leisure soon and add your names to the rally list

Shepton Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

There are still quite a few of you on the rally list showing un confirmed could you please let us know when you have booked


Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

Booked our tickets but cannot remember how to confirm on rally list


----------



## LadyJ

marionandrob said:


> Booked our tickets but cannot remember how to confirm on rally list


Ok marionandrob I will confirm you on the list

Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

ta


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Have any more unconfirmed now book with Stone Leisure? cause there is an awful lot of you showing unconfirmed :roll: 

If any more of you are thinking of joining us then please add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p

Booking closes 21st August 2009


Jacquie


----------



## brillopad

i need to be confirmed, or was that castrated, no confirmed.dennis


----------



## LadyJ

Castrated might be nearer the point Dennis :lol: and please don't bring that motorised skate board else you might just end up castrated by the terrorists :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

LadyJ said:


> Castrated might be nearer the point Dennis :lol: and please don't bring that motorised skate board else you might just end up castrated by the terrorists :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Dennis,

You must bring your toys with you as it,s easier to get around the site :wink: LOL

Cheers Steve.

Jac I,ll get me tin hat :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

I've had the final nod from 'er wot makes the decisions, and we'll be booking our tickets tomorrow. I'll confirm then :wink: 

If we're castrating Dennis, you could sell tickets and raise some money for the MHF charity. If you do, put us down for a couple, would you? At (almost) any price :lol:

Gerald


----------



## brillopad

if gerald wants a couple not much left for any one else.dennis


----------



## LadyJ

:lol: :lol: :lol: Dennis

Now back on track come on you unconfirmed lot get booking and let us know when you have please and if any more of you are coming to Shepton please get and add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

We have had a few enquiries about Hook-ups at this Show.

Sorry but we do not book hook-ups for the September Show only the January one. I have now added this to the Rally listing.


----------



## Codfinger

*Shepton show*



LadyJ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Dennis
> 
> Now back on track come on you unconfirmed lot get booking and let us know when you have please and if any more of you are coming to Shepton please get and add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie, booked up today, will I need my crowbar this time  
Chris


----------



## clianthus

Hi Codfinger

I have confirmed you on the list thanks for letting us know you have booked.

I don't know whether I need to know about the crowbar :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

He's very good at breaking and entering is our Chris :lol: bring all your tools Chris you never know what we might need :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## backaxle

HI,Jacquie.I have just booked with Stoneliesure.Could you confirm my booking please?
Backaxle.


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed backaxle  


Anymore now booked????? come on you lot do get a move on don't be leaving it to the last minuet we do have a hard standing pitch at Shepton so nobody will sink :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*Shepton show*



clianthus said:


> Hi Codfinger
> 
> I don't know whether I need to know about the crowbar :lol: :lol:


Dont you remember that couple that had locked themselves out of their still running RV at the January show?
Chris


----------



## clianthus

Hi Codfinger

I'm sorry but my memory is useless, all I remember about Shepton in January is being very cold!!! Also running round trying to find the electricians when the electric went off  

I'll remember you when I see you again at the September show.


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton show*

No problem Jenny 
cheers
Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All could you all please download the MHF Badge and place it in your windows where it can be seen adding your user name and christian names to it. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## josieb

Hi Sorry for the delay but I have just booked with Stonethingie can you confirm me please


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Josie look forward to seeing you there if you need any help just shout i'm sure we can find somebody to sort you out :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy

*shepton*

Hi Jacquie, I booked with Stoneliesure yesterday,but don't know how to confirm on the rally page.
see you there
curlyboy


----------



## CatherineandSteve

*Re: shepton*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Jacquie, I booked with Stoneliesure yesterday,but don't know how to confirm on the rally page.
> see you there
> curlyboy


Hi George,

All done for you, How,s the boy,s :wink: regards to Jean.

Cheers Steve.

PS you done that wheel bearing yet ?


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Shepton*

Steve you have a PM
Curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ

Right i'm going to start me naughty list off early as i'm hopping off for a few days, so if the following folks could let us know when they have booked it would be appreciated. Thanks

gjc
beerman
smurfinguk
ratbag
CatherineandSteve
motorhomer2
Woofer
bowboy
littlenell


Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Jac,

It's our prerogative to be late as we are staff 8O :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton show*

Got my ticket for the show this morning


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Jacquie,

Can you please remove me from the list?  

I am going to Shepton but alas I have booked with the Compass and Herald owners club (Before I changed my van) and have got my tickets. The good news is that they are parked on the same hard standing so get the kettle on! :lol: 

Keith


----------



## max123

Hi Jaqui
Have just booked with Stone Leisure today and have also added our name to the rally, unfortunately I don't know how to confirm. I didn't use your link to stone leisure so omitted to add the MHF club when booking, I realise I paid a bit more but this won't hamper us parking up with the rally in anyway??

Thanks
Helen & Steve


----------



## LadyJ

max123 said:


> Hi Jaqui
> Have just booked with Stone Leisure today and have also added our name to the rally, unfortunately I don't know how to confirm. I didn't use your link to stone leisure so omitted to add the MHF club when booking, I realise I paid a bit more but this won't hamper us parking up with the rally in anyway??
> 
> Thanks
> Helen & Steve


Hi Helen & Steve

If you have not booked to camp with MHF then we will not have been allocated a space for you. If you ring Stone Leisure they may be able to change your tickets to MHF then you will be allowed on our pitch. This is why we do make it quite plain to add MHF as your club.

If it was a Warners show then no way would we be allowed to have anybody not on there list camp on our pitch but Stone are a bit more easy to work with and if we have room they will allow it. but please check with them first.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Can you please remove me from the list?
> 
> I am going to Shepton but alas I have booked with the Compass and Herald owners club (Before I changed my van) and have got my tickets. The good news is that they are parked on the same hard standing so get the kettle on! :lol:
> 
> Keith


Cheeky B going with the next door neighbourgh's :roll: and then expecting me to supply you with tea 8O :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jacquie
Thanks for the nudge  I have just booked online with Stone Leisure, to arrive on the Thursday.

Have a good time away, regards to John.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Tricia look forward to seeing you and Misty soon


Jacquie


----------



## dangerous

All booked and paid for, wouldn't want to be the last to do so and incur the wrath of jacquie. Lets hope the weather is as good as last year 8) . We will be arriving on Friday evening  8) 

dangerous


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Richard ive taken you of me naughty list now  


Any more now booked????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 19 days left folks to book to camp with us at Shepton and we do still have quite a few of you unconfirmed on the rally list. :roll: so if you could all get a move on booking it would be a grate help. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*Shepton show*

I'm trying to persuade my dear lady to come to the show does anyone know who or what is on the for the evening entertainment?
Chris


----------



## max123

Hi Jacqui
Managed to email Stone Leisure with our request to be with MHF club, tickets arrived this am marked up MH facts so can you confirm us on the rally please
Thanks and see you soon
Helen & Steve


----------



## LadyJ

max123 said:


> Hi Jacqui
> Managed to email Stone Leisure with our request to be with MHF club, tickets arrived this am marked up MH facts so can you confirm us on the rally please
> Thanks and see you soon
> Helen & Steve


Well done Helen & Steve see you both there 

Jacquie


----------



## josieb

My ticket for Shepton has arrived and Ive done a eighty mile round trip just to say I can and I can   easy peasy just got to start worrying about all the other things that I dont know :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Josie I knew you could do it  


Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*Shepton show*

Well done Josie, If you have any problems with your Rapido I should be able to help you ok.
Chris


----------



## marionandrob

Is there a follow on rally/campsite after the show ?
we have managed to wangle the rest of the following week off work


----------



## josieb

Thanks Chris, I know I am going to ask a few silly questions b4 Shepton just to make sure I am doing the right thing, so I will start a new thread. :?


----------



## clianthus

Hi marionandrob

Yes there is a follow on rally here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=178

Just add your name to the list if you are interested and then PM LadyJ with the dates you would like to stay and let her know if you wish to book the Wednesday Carvery Lunch.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

marionandrob said:


> Is there a follow on rally/campsite after the show ?
> we have managed to wangle the rest of the following week off work


Hi,

Yes there is a rally at Warren farm, have a look at the rally page, Lady J is your rally marshal.

Cheers C&S


----------



## marionandrob

Thanks for the info.

Will have a word with DH and see if he wants to stay in one spot or go a-wandering


----------



## clianthus

*Booking close date 21/8/09*

Hi Folks

Booking to camp in the Club area with MotorhomeFacts.com closes on 21/8/09, so if you haven't yet booked you should do so as soon as you can.

There are still quite a lot on the list who haven't confirmed yet, please let us know when you have booked.

If for some reason you find you cannot attend if you tell us we'll take you off the list.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## littlenell

Husband neglected to tell me about a wedding invite :evil: so we cannot make it to camp and will end up doing a day visit in the car instead :roll: Sorry to miss out


----------



## clianthus

Hi littlenell

Thanks for letting us know, I've removed you from the list.

Hope you enjoy the wedding.

Do come over to the MHF pitch and say hello if you come for the day.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

*Re: Booking close date 21/8/09*



clianthus said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Booking to camp in the Club area with MotorhomeFacts.com closes on 21/8/09, so if you haven't yet booked you should do so as soon as you can.
> 
> There are still quite a lot on the list who haven't confirmed yet, please let us know when you have booked.
> 
> If for some reason you find you cannot attend if you tell us we'll take you off the list.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.


All booked Boss :lol:

Cheers C&S


----------



## clianthus

Well Done C & S, you can't get the staff these days can you :roll: 

As Jacquie is on her wanderings at the moment, I'd better do a revised naughty list :lol: 

The following are unconfirmed on the MHF rally list:

gjc
beemerman
ratbag
motorhomer2
bowboy
loddy
geoffthefridgeman

Club Booking closes 21/8/09. Please let us know when you have booked with Stone Leisure.

If you have decided not to attend, let us know and we'll take you off the list.

Look forward to hearing from you all and meeting you at the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Hello anybody out there :lol: could them up above please let us know if they have booked yet, you only have a few days left you know :roll: and if any more of you are thinking of coming could you please wack your names on the rally listy a.s.a.p. and book with Stone Leisure.

We don't want to end up with 60 vans squashed into a pitch for 40 so the sooner you get yourselves sorted the better and I can ask Stone for a bit more space.


Jacquie


----------



## smurfinguk

HI all 
sorry we wont be able to make Shepton Mallett this year as we have to honour other commitments   . Looking forward to the Global Rally and hoping for good weather   
smurfinguk


----------



## clianthus

Hi smurfinguk

I have removed you from the Shepton list, thanks for letting us know.

Look forward to meeting you at the Global rally.


----------



## Codfinger

*MHF badge*

Can anyone point me towards the mhf badge download for my windscreen?
Chris


----------



## clianthus

Hi Codfinger

Here is a link to the MHF badge:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/badge.jpg#get


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton show*

Thanks Jenny, I've just spent half an hour looking for that :roll: 
Chris


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

There are still 7 unconfirmed for this rally and booking closes on Friday!!!

Can these members please let us know whether they have booked or want taking off the list:

gjc
beemerman
ratbag
motorhomer2
bowboy
loddy
salfy

Thanks, look forward to hearing from you all asap.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

YOU ONLY HAVE 3 DAYS LEFT TO BOOK NOW  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have a few last minuet additions to the rally list, any more comng if so be quick add your names to the rally list and book immediately with Stone Leisure, booking closes on Friday 21st August.

Could the unconfirmed on the list please let us know if they have now booked


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Right now ive been having a little chat with my mate at Stone and we seem to have a few discrepancies :roll: with our listy's

Stone have got on there listy

J. Davies Reg No. GX03 XJM whom I think is patrick211
D. Lowe Reg No. FJ53 EPN whom I think is deelow
T. Riley Reg No. FG52 LOF whom I think is cloudrider

If you are these people could you please add yourselves to the rally list or let me know and I will add you.

We also have 2 vans booked in the name of D.Hughes Reg Nos H36 UVO & N44 BFC and I haven't a clue who you are, so if you would be so kind as to let me know if you are camping with us it would be appreciated.

Now our listy we have the following folks that are still unconfirmed and are not on Stones List yet either.

gjc
beemerman
ratbag
motorhomer2
loddy
gnscloz

If you would all be so kind as to let me know if you are coming and booking.

We also have max123 & ricec on our list but not on Stones list can you check your ticket guys have they got MHF on them?

YOU ONLY HAVE TILL FRIDAY TO BOOK.

Jacquie


----------



## max123

Yes our tickets have MH Facts written on them.
Cheers
Max


----------



## LadyJ

max123 said:


> Yes our tickets have MH Facts written on them.
> Cheers
> Max


Thank you Max what day are you arriving please.

Jacquie


----------



## max123

I think we will be there Friday evening.
Cheers
Max


----------



## LadyJ

Right now ive been having a little chat with my mate at Stone and we seem to have a few discrepancies Rolling Eyes with our listy's

Stone have got on there listy

J. Davies Reg No. GX03 XJM whom I think is patrick211
D. Lowe Reg No. FJ53 EPN whom I think is deelow
T. Riley Reg No. FG52 LOF whom I think is cloudrider

If you are these people could you please add yourselves to the rally list or let me know and I will add you.

We also have 2 vans booked in the name of D.Hughes Reg Nos H36 UVO & N44 BFC and I haven't a clue who you are, so if you would be so kind as to let me know if you are camping with us it would be appreciated. Are you chubbystuff by any chance?

Now our listy we have the following folks that are still unconfirmed and are not on Stones List yet either.

gjc
beemerman
ratbag



If you would all be so kind as to let me know if you are coming and booking.

We also have ricec on our list but not on Stones list can you check your ticket have they got MHF on them? All sorted ricec you are now on our list

LAST DAY FOR BOOKING IS TODAY!!!

Jacquie

re posted in case anybody missed it :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You've got your work cut out there then Jacquie - where would we be without you :wink: 

See you soon x


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Tricia

Oh im getting there slowly me heads going round a bit though :lol: with trying to sort 3 rallies at the same time :roll: 


Now you lot that are unconfirmed for Shepton

gjc
beemerman
ratbag

as you have not bothered to let us know whether you are coming or not and not answered any pm's or e.mails I presume you are not booking!!!!

Also could the following folks please add there names to the rally list as I know you have booked with Stone Leisure to camp with us or have you just booked to get the £2 discount and are not planning on camping with us??? if so could you please let me know as I do not want to be sitting waiting for you to appear and you not turning up 8O 

patrick211
deelow
cloudrider
chubbystuff (2 Vans booked)


Thank you

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking for this show is now closed



Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton*

Hi jacquie, whats the latest time we can arrive on friday eve? 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris

Gate is manned 24hrs but they usually stop vans coming down too club areas about 9.30 to 10pm. If you are late you will have to hold up in a holding bay till the next morning. If this happens could you let me know so im not sitting up all night waiting for you :lol: 

0753 863 6122 Me 0770 927 3974 Jen

PS I shall be in bed by 11pm:lol:



Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton*

No problem jacquie will bell you if we are late but we should be on site by around 7pm thanks.
Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Stone have just informed me that they have extended the booking date to 3rd September Rolling Eyes so if any more of you are coming could you please add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p please.

I do know 3 of you booked today
D.Dunn 
J. Olszavski I have no idea who you are??
R.Berry are you grumpyb ?

Could you please let me know your usernames and add yourselves to the rally list please. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

There seems to be a bit of confusion with folks booking with Stone Leisure and NOT ADDING THEMSELVES TO OUR RALLY LIST FIRST!!!!!

Could all that have booked recently please add there names to our rally list on the front page

I have added

Cloudrider
patrick211
deelow
chubbystuff

but I still need these folks to add there names

D.Dunn
J.Olszavski
R. Berry grumpyb?

Jacquie

Shepton Rally List


----------



## rrusty

Hi Jacquie and all, we have just booked with Stone leisure and will be arriving around about midday on Saturday.

Rusty


----------



## locovan

Hi Lady J Im booked and will arrive on Friday afternoon Bill(Gorman)is a day visitor on the Saturday


----------



## geraldandannie

Make sure you both confirm your attendance (you should have an email when you first put your name down, and click on the link therein).

One of the rally staff can confirm you if you can't find the email.

Look forward to seeing you both there.

So, Mavis - whatcha gonna buy? A new motorhome? G'waan, you deserve it :wink:

Gerald


----------



## doey

*mh and rv show shepton*

hi, is this a big show and worth a visit ? regards doey.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi doey

I would say it's a medium to big show (depends - we never know who's going to turn up until we get there :wink: )

There are usually a large number of smaller stands, selling all sorts of accessories, and a quite a lot of large and local dealers, selling both new and second hand motorhomes.

This will be our 3rd (or is it 4th?) year at the Shepton show. It's one we don't miss.

Gerald


----------



## locovan

You are you watching every move I make :lol: :lol: 
You know I love my old Cherekee and Ray has haindpainted my Indian on the back now and i have my special MHF Picture from Ken I cant part with those. :wink:


----------



## rayc

doey, www.stoneleisure.com/the_motorhome_us_rv_show_-__2/

I understand that bookings are stillbeing taken up to 3rd September.
You can book to camp with MHF via the link in the Rally section for the show.

Ray


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> You are you watching every move I make :lol: :lol:


Some would call it stalking :?

I know the van's been a faithful servant to you, and you've done some travelling in her. It doesn't hurt to look, though :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

>> Exhibitor list <<

Gerald


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are you watching every move I make :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Some would call it stalking :?
> 
> I know the van's been a faithful servant to you, and you've done some travelling in her. It doesn't hurt to look, though :wink:
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

I will be looking --you know what I was like at Newbury kept going back and back again anyway I have comfirmed now I did as you told me Gerald. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> I will be looking --you know what I was like at Newbury kept going back and back again


I know. Mind you, we were the same (well I was) until the fateful day I saw Spacerunner's Chausson. Once we'd seen that, we just had to have one.



locovan said:


> anyway I have comfirmed now I did as you told me Gerald. :wink:


I've seen it. Good girl. I'm sure you always do what you're told :wink:

Gerald


----------



## rrusty

geraldandannie said:


> One of the rally staff can confirm you if you can't find the email.
> Gerald


Hi, I can not find the email, can one of the staff confirm for me please

thanks Rusty


----------



## locovan

rrusty said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rally staff can confirm you if you can't find the email.
> Gerald
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I can not find the email, can one of the staff confirm for me please
> 
> thanks Rusty
Click to expand...

Mine came in straight away from [email protected]
didnt you get that.


----------



## rrusty

[/quote]
Mine came in straight away from [email protected]
didnt you get that.[/quote]

Hi Mavis, no I have not received anything, but I am on mobile broadband & not very fast or reliable where I am.


----------



## locovan

Mine came in straight away from [email protected]
didnt you get that.[/quote]

Hi Mavis, no I have not received anything, but I am on mobile broadband & not very fast or reliable where I am.[/quote]
Oh I see why dont you send a PM to LadyJ she will pick it up as otherwise you will have to keep bumping it up-- whoops I left the P out of Bumping


----------



## LadyJ

Mine came in straight away from [email protected]
didnt you get that.[/quote]

Hi Mavis, no I have not received anything, but I am on mobile broadband & not very fast or reliable where I am.[/quote]

Ok Graeme all confirmed

Jacquie


----------



## rrusty

LadyJ said:


> Mine came in straight away from [email protected]
> didnt you get that.


Hi Mavis, no I have not received anything, but I am on mobile broadband & not very fast or reliable where I am.[/quote]

Ok Graeme all confirmed

Jacquie[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## doey

*shepton show rally*

hi, is it to late to book with mhf regards doey


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: shepton show rally*



doey said:


> hi, is it to late to book with mhf regards doey


Hi doey

You can still book up to the 3rd September. Please add your name to the rally list if you are booking.

Jacquie


----------



## 101578

We have two tickets with camping at Shepton 11-13th available for sale ,can't go due to work commitments.  
PM. me if interested,
thanks.
Open to best offer.


----------



## roamingsue

Have booked in for the show but I am in a tent ... just hope they let me in!


----------



## LadyJ

roamingsue said:


> Have booked in for the show but I am in a tent ... just hope they let me in!


Hi Sue

Have you booked to camp with MHF? as we have a hard standing pitch at Shepton!!!! we may be able to find a patch of grass under the trees though, hope its not a big tent.

Jacquie


----------



## roamingsue

Hi Lady Jane, don't worry. I did not book with the motorhome forum because I noted it was hardstanding. I do have a folding camper but I will be attending an interview for a new job in Yeovil on Friday and it would not be practical in the circs to being the camper. I thought I would go to the show to recover afterwards. I do though have this wonderful pop up tent. 

However at some point will have to take the plunge and get the motorhome but there are always ten million practical reasons why not at the moment. The dealers will drop dead with shock when I finally purchase... but one day I will.


----------



## chubbystuff

I will apologise now for asking 2 silly questions 

we are attending the Shepton rally but being virgins to Motorhome facts I am not quite sure what to do I booked through stone leisure but with mhf and was not aware we had to confirm so please can you advise us where we need to do this for future rallies.

q2. What do we need to do when we arrive at Shepton ???

Sorry again but we look forward to meeting you all there


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi chubbystuff

I see from the attendees list you've booked a place on our pitch at Shepton, AND you have already confirmed.

As long as you've told Stone that you're with MHF, on arrival at the gate, they will guide you to where the MHF pitches are. When you arrive there, make sure you see LadyJ (Jacquie) who will book you in and show you where to park up.

Look forward to seeing you there.

Gerald


----------



## chubbystuff

Thanks for the info we are looking forward to meeting you all and keeping our fingers crossed the rain stays away.


----------



## locovan

Just recieved my tickets from Stone leisure just to make sure you are all getting them :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

chubbystuff said:


> I will apologise now for asking 2 silly questions
> 
> we are attending the Shepton rally but being virgins to Motorhome facts I am not quite sure what to do I booked through stone leisure but with mhf and was not aware we had to confirm so please can you advise us where we need to do this for future rallies.
> 
> q2. What do we need to do when we arrive at Shepton ???
> 
> Sorry again but we look forward to meeting you all there


Hi chubbystuff

I did add you to the rally list but in future can you please add yourself.

To do this you click on the rally you want to join which are all listed on the front page of MHF. You then click on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally" fill in your details and that will add you to the rally list. When you have booked with the show organiser if it is a show rally you are attending you then click on the e.mail you got from us when adding your name, this will confirm you. If it is a standard rally you contact the rally marshal if need be.

Hope this all makes sense :lol:

PS are you the one that has booked 2 vans in MHF name? if so could you please get the other van to join so they have a user name.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks that booking will close for Shepton on 3rd September so if you are coming please add your name to our rally list and book with Stone Leisure we only have 5 places left now so be quick :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tinaeden

*SHEPTON MALLET SHOW*

HI, Tina Eden would like to confirm booking, Thank you


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: SHEPTON MALLET SHOW*



tinaeden said:


> HI, Tina Eden would like to confirm booking, Thank you


Thanks Tina look forward to seeing you there 

Could J. Olszavski & H. Beckett please let me know there user names so I can add you to the rally list as Stone tell me you have booked to camp with us 8O and you are not on my list!!!

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We only have 2 places left now for Shepton folks as we have 2 that are not yet added to the rally list :roll: because I don't know there user names!!!

J. Olszavski van reg BF52 PBZ

H. Beckett van reg Y231 YVL

Booking closes tomorrow Thursday 3rd September.



Jacquie


----------



## ytank

is it ok to just turn up and camp without booking


----------



## rayc

ytank said:


> is it ok to just turn up and camp without booking


www.stoneleisure.com/the_motorhome_us_rv_show_-__2/

Yes but in the general camping area. I believe that pre booking including being with MHF closes tomorrow.


----------



## clianthus

Hi ytank

You can turn up and camp without booking but you will be in the General Camping area and not with motorhomefacts.

If you want to camp in our area you must pre-book and you do get a £2 club discount. But pre-booking closes tomorrow.


----------



## Tricky2

*Shepton Mallet Show*

Hi, I have just booked for the show and would love to join you all.
Rick


----------



## Tricky2

*Shepton Mallet Show*

Hi, I have just booked for the show and would love to join you all.
Rick


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton Mallet Show*



Tricky2 said:


> Hi, I have just booked for the show and would love to join you all.
> Rick


Hi Rick

Have you booked to camp with us? if so please add your name to the rally list

Jacquie

EDIT I see you have well done :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

We only have 1 space left now at Shepton and booking closes today for definite 



Jacquie


----------



## havingfun

*shepton mallett*

hi jacquie,

its us ,mags and bernie,having fun,we have booked and paid,and put ourselves on bream sands as well,h beckett. so looking forward to having another great time,not stopped laughing yet after last weekend.,
can we still book for the carvery on the wednesday,if so can you put us on that as well,

thanks mags


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: shepton mallett*



havingfun said:


> hi jacquie,
> 
> its us ,mags and bernie,having fun,we have booked and paid,and put ourselves on bream sands as well,h beckett. so looking forward to having another great time,not stopped laughing yet after last weekend.,
> can we still book for the carvery on the wednesday,if so can you put us on that as well,
> 
> thanks mags


Hi Mags

Can you please add yourself to the rally list for Shepton :roll: :lol: EDIT I have added you on the list now Mags I take it you are the H.Beckett I couldn't find.

I have added you to the carvery at Warren are you coming for the full 7 nights?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking now closed for this show


Jacquie


----------



## ambegayo

*Shepton Mallett Rally*

Is it too late to book online through the tel no.0208 etc. Have dodgy hip so wasn't sure if could make it tho we only in Dorset. Is the MHF rally pitch full, if we turn up? and pay at the gate.

Wendy


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Wendy, 

I think you will find that the rally is full with the allotted 59 vans so even if you did get to book you would not be able to stay on the MHF pitch. You should be able to pay on the day but I think you will be camping in the general camping area. 

Keith


----------



## Chausson

Hi All
Do you have any idea where we will be parked this time, it was a nice hardstanding in January it would be nice this time, also weather is forecast to be good.


----------



## rayc

Chausson said:


> Hi All
> Do you have any idea where we will be parked this time, it was a nice hardstanding in January it would be nice this time, also weather is forecast to be good.


Same as last year on hard standing:

www.stoneleisure.com/BathWestAreaMap2009.pdf


----------



## Chausson

Hi Rayc
Thanks for the info very kind of you, I have also sent you a thanks.

Ron


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Ray 

Yes we are on our usual spot on the hardstanding so if you want to put awnings out bring steel pegs, thats if we have enough room to put awning out :roll: :lol: 


Could you all please have your vans labeled with the MHF Badge with your user names and christian names on it..might help if you labeled yourselves as well cause I won't have a clue whom i'm talking to else :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## havingfun

*shepton mallett rally*

hi jacquie,
we seem to have a problem with our tickets,chuffed that they arrived today,all sorted i thought,was getting ready to put them in the van,and we seem to have somebody elses,they have took 
£28 
,but the arrival day is friday, and the vehicle reg is fj55dse,but we are with mh.facts,so they got the most important bit right.

any idea the best way to go about sorting it,because if we have to start sending tickets back,we could end up with none.

mags


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mags

I would give Stone a ring on Monday as I don't think there will be anybody answering the phone at the weekend. I will e.mail them as well for you. There shouldn't be any problem with you getting in on Thursday anyway.

Jacquie


----------



## Penquin

We had a similar problem with them when we applied months ago - they sent us tickets for the wrong show completely! It did take a while to sort out so do drop them an e-mail AND telephone them after the weekend!

Dave


----------



## Tinyk

Is anyone pre-booking electric Hookup for this show?.

I know the paperwork says it will be available and to pre-book through your club.

I'm not particularly worried if we do or don't I just dont want to find out everyone else had planned to have electric and we run out of power hehe.

Looking forward to this show, its the closest one to home for us and have tried to book really nice weather, let be fair we didnt get a lot of good weather during the summer so maybe we should get a bit now we are heading towards the winter.

Looking forward to meeting everyone on our first Facts show.

Kevin


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Kevin

For the September Shepton show, we all generally park on the hardstanding, where there is no hookup available. If you really want hookup, you have to park next to the building where the hookup is available.

I wouldn't worry. If you run short of electric, I'm sure there will be a number of MHF-ers at the show who would let you borrow their generator for a period. We've been going to this show for 4 years now, and although we now have dual leisure batteries and a solar panel, we did the show in our old van (one leisure battery, no genny, no solar), and it was all OK.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Tinyk said:


> Is anyone pre-booking electric Hookup for this show?.
> 
> I know the paperwork says it will be available and to pre-book through your club.
> 
> I'm not particularly worried if we do or don't I just dont want to find out everyone else had planned to have electric and we run out of power hehe.
> 
> Looking forward to this show, its the closest one to home for us and have tried to book really nice weather, let be fair we didnt get a lot of good weather during the summer so maybe we should get a bit now we are heading towards the winter.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone on our first Facts show.
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin

We do not have electric on our pitch for the September show only for the January one some of us do carry gennys though in case of anybody being stuck for power :lol: and my car has been used to start a few motorhomes that have flattened there engine batteries :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

Penquin said:


> We had a similar problem with them when we applied months ago - they sent us tickets for the wrong show completely! It did take a while to sort out so do drop them an e-mail AND telephone them after the weekend!
> 
> Dave


A bit like my saga. I booked last February.
They sent me tickets for Stratford show in error. They eventually admitted it was a mistake on their part and they would rectify it. I then had to chase them twice for the Shepton tickets, Jaquie also used her good services to also chase them on my behalf. When the tickets eventually arrived they had taken a 2nd lot of £28 from me. It took the involvement of Jaquie to get resolved and I received a refund. I am now happy as I have tickets for the correct show arriving on the correct day and have paid only once!


----------



## Tinyk

Hi

Thanks very much for that, I really should have worded it better, I noticed another group attending were all arranging electric hookup and since I had not heard mention of it on here I thought I had better ask as the last thing I wanted was to be running our Genny on Saturday whilst every one else was on hookup and suffering from listening to our genny running. 

Our Van has a planned trip to see Eddie in a couple weeks and with any luck after the visit we won't have to worry about lack of power after only 1 day. 

Thanks for the offers of Genny loans though it much appreciated. 

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## doey

*shepton show rally*

Hi mags, it appears that you have got my tickets and i yours. [arriving thursday, vehicle reg Y231 YVL.] as i do not trust the post i will be contacting stoneleisure first thing monday. Regards doey.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi doey

I have sorted it all with Stone for you, so there will be no problem they do know that the tickets were muddled up.


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

Just seeing the mention of generators in the Shepton thread reminded me that Simon of PlanetGen was telling me at the Global that they were doing a special offer for MHF members at the Shepton Show on generator servicing. Anyone wanting their gennie serviced before winter this may be a good opportunity to get it done.


----------



## LadyJ

Oh i'd forgotten about that Ken good job you mentioned it I think Alex will be bobbing around during the evening at the show if anybody wants there genny servicing details below, you never know they might even do you a good deal on a new genny.

PlanetGen are also offering discounted Generator servicing at the show for MHF members. It is normally £40 +vat and is now £30. This includes, spark plug clean or replacement. Change or Clean of Filters, Change of Oil and Carb Cleaning. Please PM them to pre-book this or see them at the show.


Jacquie


----------



## chasper

Thinking of going up in the car on Saturday, does anyone know if dogs are allowed? Chasper.


----------



## Lesleykh

*A couple of questions*

Hi,
From the website it looks as though the Shepton show has a fair number of motorhomes from Europe. If you've been before perhaps you could tell me whether there are LHD vans for sale at the show? Or are there many examples of LHD vans to look at?

Also. since we don't have a van as yet, is it possible to camp in a tent there?

Many thanks,
Lesley


----------



## LadyJ

Yes dogs are allowed  I wouldn't be there otherwise :lol: if they let the terrorist's in they will let anybody in :lol: 


Do you want a 2 for one discount voucher, that means 2 get in for £5 if so -pm me with your addy and I will pop it in the post Chas


Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz

chasper said:


> Thinking of going up in the car on Saturday, does anyone know if dogs are allowed? Chasper.


yes dogs allowed as long as on lead


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: A couple of questions*



Lesleykh said:


> Hi,
> From the website it looks as though the Shepton show has a fair number of motorhomes from Europe. If you've been before perhaps you could tell me whether there are LHD vans for sale at the show? Or are there many examples of LHD vans to look at?
> 
> Also. since we don't have a van as yet, is it possible to camp in a tent there?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Lesley


Hi Lesley

Yes there will be LHD vans there for sale as well as RHD ones and yes you can camp in a tent not on our pitch though as we are hardstanding pitch, but there is plenty of grass for tents in General Area. There are a few showers dotted about the place as well as toilets and plenty of eating places.

Jacquie


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi all, yes we will be offering servicing at a special rate for MHF'ers! Unfortunatly I wont be there, I have to go and spear head Southampton! 
So the plan is to work Alex like a dog! lol. He is sure he has the better deal at Shepton laughing a joking with you guys! 
Hope you all have loads of fun there, sorry I couldnt be there.
Simon


----------



## rayc

PlanetGen said:


> Hi all, yes we will be offering servicing at a special rate for MHF'ers! Unfortunatly I wont be there, I have to go and spear head Southampton!
> So the plan is to work Alex like a dog! lol. He is sure he has the better deal at Shepton laughing a joking with you guys!
> Hope you all have loads of fun there, sorry I couldnt be there.
> Simon


Simon, I hope you do not spend all your time chatting to the young ladies on the Sunseeker stand.

Ray


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi Ray, Sunseeker have girls there! No I will be there to work, however there is normally a Champagne evening they do which will be fun. I am sure they are all very nice people with lovelly personalities!
Simon


----------



## LadyJ

Oi you behave yourself Simon and no drinking while on duty :lol: 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Now GTI-PIP I believe you have booked to camp with us at Shepton so I have added you to the rally listy, if your not parking up with us could you please let me know

Jacquie


----------



## PlanetGen

Ok Lady J, I will behave as I always do! Especially so now I have had the pleasure of meeting your lovelly daughter!
Simon


----------



## LadyJ

Just a note folks we will be holding a small raffle at Shepton if any of you would like to donate a small prize it would be much appreciated. 

The raffle will be drawn on Sunday morning about 11pm by mine and Jens vans and no we are not having a flag :lol: if you want tea and biccies bring your own :lol: I am putting it on here cause I forgot to add it onto the hand out :roll: the time of the draw I mean :lol: 

I know all totally confusing isnt it :lol: 

If any of you are not coming could you please let either myself or Jen know and if you get put in a holding bay because you are late arriving could you also please let us know as this saves us sitting up half the night waiting for you

My moblie number is 0753 863 6122 Jen's number is 0770 927 3974

I should be on site late afternoon on Wednesday Jen will not be there till late afternoon Thursday.


Jacquie


----------



## locovan

I will donate for the raffle.
I will be getting there Saturday I hope about dinnertime but you know what that M25 is like.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Mavis your a goodun  if I am not around when you arrive Ive gone looking for another van :lol: park yourself up that's if you can find a space we may be all a bit cosy at Shepton this time 8O :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Ive gone looking for another van :lol:


About time too!

We'll also be donating something. I suspect it may be bottle shaped :wink:

Gerald


----------



## gnscloz

LadyJ said:


> Just a note folks we will be holding a small raffle at Shepton if any of you would like to donate a small prize it would be much appreciated.
> 
> The raffle will be drawn on Sunday morning about 11pm by mine and Jens vans and no we are not having a flag :lol: if you want tea and biccies bring your own :lol: I am putting it on here cause I forgot to add it onto the hand out :roll: the time of the draw I mean :lol:
> 
> I know all totally confusing isnt it :lol:
> 
> If any of you are not coming could you please let either myself or Jen know and if you get put in a holding bay because you are late arriving could you also please let us know as this saves us sitting up half the night waiting for you
> 
> My moblie number is 0753 863 6122 Jen's number is 0770 927 3974
> 
> I should be on site late afternoon on Wednesday Jen will not be there till late afternoon Thursday.
> 
> Jacquie


hi jacquie 
i,ll donate a bottle southern comfort have amassed cupboard full some how 8O


----------



## LadyJ

Oh thanks boys at this rate we can have a party :lol: wish I drank  


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> if you get put in a holding bay because you are late arriving could you also please let us know as this saves us sitting up half the night waiting for you


In past years we've sometimes been able to collect vans from the holding area and accompany them to the MHF camping area. Can't promise that we can do it this time because it depends on the goodwill of the organisers but it does reinforce the need to let Jac or Jen know ASAP if you arrive late. Not only does it save the marshalls hanging around twiddling their thumbs but it could also get you into your pitch after the official closing time.


----------



## locovan

gnscloz said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note folks we will be holding a small raffle at Shepton if any of you would like to donate a small prize it would be much appreciated.
> 
> The raffle will be drawn on Sunday morning about 11pm by mine and Jens vans and no we are not having a flag :lol: if you want tea and biccies bring your own :lol: I am putting it on here cause I forgot to add it onto the hand out :roll: the time of the draw I mean :lol:
> 
> I know all totally confusing isnt it :lol:
> 
> If any of you are not coming could you please let either myself or Jen know and if you get put in a holding bay because you are late arriving could you also please let us know as this saves us sitting up half the night waiting for you
> 
> My moblie number is 0753 863 6122 Jen's number is 0770 927 3974
> 
> I should be on site late afternoon on Wednesday Jen will not be there till late afternoon Thursday.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> hi jacquie
> i,ll donate a bottle southern comfort have amassed cupboard full some how 8O
Click to expand...

ooooo do I know you enough to come and have a drink ----not that i drink much--------ask Jen she pinched all my bottle of Irish Cream so I had to drink whisky :lol:


----------



## gnscloz

locovan said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note folks we will be holding a small raffle at Shepton if any of you would like to donate a small prize it would be much appreciated.
> 
> The raffle will be drawn on Sunday morning about 11pm by mine and Jens vans and no we are not having a flag :lol: if you want tea and biccies bring your own :lol: I am putting it on here cause I forgot to add it onto the hand out :roll: the time of the draw I mean :lol:
> 
> I know all totally confusing isnt it :lol:
> 
> If any of you are not coming could you please let either myself or Jen know and if you get put in a holding bay because you are late arriving could you also please let us know as this saves us sitting up half the night waiting for you
> 
> My moblie number is 0753 863 6122 Jen's number is 0770 927 3974
> 
> I should be on site late afternoon on Wednesday Jen will not be there till late afternoon Thursday.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> hi jacquie
> i,ll donate a bottle southern comfort have amassed cupboard full some how 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooooo do I know you enough to come and have a drink ----not that i drink much--------ask Jen she pinched all my bottle of Irish Cream so I had to drink whisky :lol:
Click to expand...

more than welcome mavis
i better bring 2 bottles then, unless we fix the raffle


----------



## lins

hi,jacquie i,ll make a cake to put in raffle.Give me something to do.i fell of my horse so off work with sore butt  lin.ps we hope to arrive 10ish on fri .


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks lin I can eat cake :lol: hope your bums ok for Shepton :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

Is this full Jackie? If not can I have details please, as we suddenly have a free weekend.


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry Derek booking closed on the 3rd and we are full to bursting you can still come and pay on the gate but will be parked in General Camping Area

Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

Ah Ok Jacquie thanks, may not bother then if not in the in crowd area.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well we have landed at Shepton safe and sound the sun was out as well  

Our pitch is reasonable but we may have to squeeze up a bit so don't moan at me if we cram you in :roll: :lol: 

If your not going to make it or you get stuck in a holding bay please let me know by ringing or texting me not by posting on here as I doubt I will have time to be looking on net :roll: 

Mobile number is 0753 863 6122

By the way 3 internet don't work here  so I have had to go back to using me phone on T,Moble and its blooming slowwwwwwww

Jacquie


----------



## garethjjones

Checked the SHow website last night, and it appears if you arrive after dark, then you're put in a holding tank until the next day.

If we do travel down with the vn, we don't want to be in this position - so is anyone aware of what time 'dark' is in this sort of situation. Strikes me after dark could be anything from 1930 until 2100. We'd be pushed to arrive by 1930, but 2030 is more realistic...


----------



## LadyJ

It was dark here at 8pm last night so I would think they will stop letting folks down by 8.30 to 9pm at the latest.


Suns out folks and a bit of a wind here at Shepton oh and we seem to have an influx of wasps as well.

Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

HI Gareth,

The following is cut and pasted from an earlier Lady J post: 

Gate is manned 24hrs but they usually stop vans coming down too club areas about 9.30 to 10pm. If you are late you will have to hold up in a holding bay till the next morning. If this happens could you let me know so im not sitting up all night waiting for you 

0753 863 6122 Me 0770 927 3974 Jen 

Gaspod has said that they have been allowed, in the past to collect MHF members from the holding area so if you are late just give one of them a quick call. (Not after 11pm for Lady J though....you have been warned! :lol: )

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Not if your not booked in to camp with us though Keith :roll: only members that have pre booked.


Jacquie


----------



## garethjjones

Thanks both of you - as LadyJ says I'm not booked to stay with MHF.

Looks like we may be good until 2030 ish then.

If we get there we'll be sure to drop round and say hello, either friday night or sat sometime.

regards


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

LadyJ said:


> Not if your not booked in to camp with us though Keith :roll: only members that have pre booked.
> 
> Jacquie


Now then Jaquie there is no need to be like that. 8O :lol: :lol: 
I was only trying to help another member you know. :wink:

I do hope you have left enough room on the hardstanding for the C&HMC so that I have space? After all I am the BigUn  8) :lol:

Kettle on? :lol:

Keith


----------



## tt07

We were in the area today and saw lots of motorhomes and RV's heading to the show all different types, sizes and ages.

Looks like it going to be quite a show looking forward to it.


----------



## Sundial

*Shepton Show Rally*

Thank you so much to the Stewards, Jacquie and John, Ken and Jen and all the other members who made the weekend so great. The weather was perfect and the Show had a lot to offer with plenty of bargains if you were looking for any!

See you at Brean!

Sundial


----------



## CurlyBoy

*shepton*

Fabulous weekend,especially the weather,many thanks to Jacquie,John,Jen,Ken and all the other people who made it all possible.
curlyboy


----------



## dangerous

Great weekend, thanks to all who organised it, we met a lot of friendly folks and enjoyed the natter at the raffle. Same time next year...! 8) 

dangerous


----------



## Codfinger

*Shepton show*

Thanks for a great weekend, is it just me but I'm knackered!!!
Chris


----------



## locovan

Having a great time here at Shepton meeting everybody.
Didnt win the raffle not once--all the booze was snapped up.
We are shattered so looking forward to the rest at warren farm now


----------



## Hintonwood

At the risk of being boring, thanks to all involved for the efficient organisation, but also to everyone for such a warm welcome on our first Rally  

We were sad not to be heading to Warren Farm.


----------



## GTI-PIP

Have to agree great weekend.

Special thanks to Jacqiue for lending me John and their car to get some new brake pads 10 miles down the road. Also Ken for the overalls, Pete for his hands and Curly Boy for his brains and finally Andy for supplying the coffee and rolls. To top that my wife won a bottle of Southern Comfort in the raffle which is a shame as I am not drinking (well not after Friday night at Docs van)

Cliff & Lyn


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Guys & Girls,

Thanks for another pleasent weekend, have a good one at Brean sands for those who are going :wink: 

Cheers C&S.

PS We're going to have to keep an eye on how much Brillo has to drink in the future 8O :wink:


----------



## Penquin

Thanks to all for a really great weekend - the weather was superb (not sure who arranged that!) and the welcome as warm as ever.

I was very pleased to hear about Dennis's new appointment as *"Sales Executive without Portfolio but with Raffle Tickets"* - an amazing number sold - well done to everyone for the support.

Particular thanks to Molly for making us so welcome!! :lol: It is rare that you can get up close and personal with a new acquaintance so quickly! :lol:

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Tricky2

*Shepton Mallet Show*

Many thanks to Jacquie, John, Jen, Ken and all the other marshalls for a splendid weekend, it was great to put faces to names and camp with such a good group. Have a good week at Bream, hope the sun keeps shining for you.
Rick and Chris.


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you all for turning up, well those of you that did that is, sorry about having to cram you all in but we were a bit short of space but we did get the weather right for once :lol:

We only had one in the naughty corner Brillopad but then what can you do with Dennis :roll: :lol: as Penquin says he is now Sales Ex and you have to pay up to get rid of him :lol: he did another brilliant job on raffle tickets Thanks Dennis.

Thank you all that donated prizes for the raffle we made £130 for the rally fund.

I have started an album in the Photo section if any of you have any piccys could you please add them to it.

Shepton Sept 2009 photos

Hope to see you all again soon

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

What a great weekend! Never seen so many campers at Shepton before. Went to walk Bryn Dog in the normally empty field and was amazed to see it totally full of weekenders. 

Special thanks to the members who donated the Southern Comfort and cake, we won them both. It got a bit embarrassing when the third ticket came up  .


----------

